# E7500 2.93gh Stock fails at above 3.3gh



## Pizza Snuffles (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello peepz. I am having some problems overclocking my cpu, hope you can help.
I have an Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.9gh as you already know, and I have been playing with it at the BIOS a bit. It seems that no matter what I do, I can't raise my Host Frequency above 300. That means it can only reach 3.3gh. Raising the host frequency to 305 causes BSoDs. This is confusing for a couple of reasons.
1) Based on the BIOS's temperature inspection it remains at 35-40 Celsius, when CPU Vcore is at 1.275V *and* when overclocked to 3.3gh. Oddly, EVEREST inspection shows 30-35. If I raise the Vcore to 1.375, both increases by 10 Celsius.
2) My PSU is a Seasonic S12 II Bronze, which should be sufficient for the job, I think.

To my understanding, then, it is neither the fault of the fan or the PSU. Which leaves me wondering what is the problem. So if you know what's going on, please help stupid old me!:grin:
Oh and if you need more info just tell me! 
Thanks in advance!ray:

EDIT: forgot the complete specs:
Gigabyte S-Series G41M-ES2L
Sapphire Radeon 5770 HD Vapor-X DDR5 1GB
4GB DDR2 (3GB Win XP 32b)


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you increase the voltage on the memory and increase the memory clock and timings when you overclocked you CPU, because overclocking with the FSB causes the memory speed to increase. Do you get a memory dump when u crash or just a blue screen?


----------



## Pizza Snuffles (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I did get a memory dump. Here's a picture: http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc00359m.jpg/
Here's the full Cmos tweaker tab in the BIOS. Maybe this could help:
http://img839.imageshack.us/i/dsc00360y.jpg/
http://img443.imageshack.us/i/dsc00361u.jpg/
I forgot to mention something, about my memory, it is a KingSton PC2-6400 DDR2 800mgh

Btw, what's with the editing in this forum? You can edit only once? what kind of design choice is that?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You can edit as many times within the first 15 mins. When I get home I'll look over the pics and help you out.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Change the spd to 2.0 or 2.4 and you should get some head room for your ram. Also change the the voltage for the ram back to stock to overclock more than 400mhz on the cpu you are gonna start raising your voltage by very small increments but to get to 3.3 you shouldn't have to bump it from stock at all.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh and turn that robust graphics booster off when overclocking it can cause instability.You can also reset your ram timings to stock, because with an spd of 2.o your ram wont hit its stock speed till 4.4 ghz and at 2.4 it wont reach stock speeds till 3.6ghz (i would advise you make this your goal with a fsb of 333).


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Change the spd to 2.0 or 2.4 and you should get some head room for your ram. Also change the the voltage for the ram back to stock to overclock more than 400mhz on the cpu you are gonna start raising your voltage by very small increments but to get to 3.3 you shouldn't have to bump it from stock at all.


I am talking about raising cpu voltages for clarification


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also check to see if your CPU multiplier is unlocked. I don't think it is but if so you can increase it to get a higher clock or you can decrease it and raise the FSB.


----------



## Pizza Snuffles (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohhhhh YES, thank you!!! This is amazing! I have done as you instructed and I'm now at 310, that is 3.4gh and still using stock levels! The computer is running pretty good, and temperature levels are at 30-40. I am going to try and see if I can increase it further! 
PLEASE, tell me, what was it exactly that I did wrong? I, sort of, understand that I put too much stress on the RAM but how come that caused malfunctions? I mean, was it the RAM speed that was too high? Why did that cause problems? Also, when I continue to overclock, how would I know when to increase the volt for the RAM, or it's speed, or timings?
Again, thanks so much, you've made a user very happy! ray::grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It looks like all you did was increase the FSB and not realise that ram speed increased also.

Sometimes lowering the mutiplier before upping the FSB can help but I usually don't do that. This how I overclock.

Disable C1E & EIST whilst overclocking this can be re-enabled later on when you get to an overclock your happy with.
Set PCIe frequency to 100 (this is a must)
Set RAM voltage to manufacturer stated level and enter ram timings manually.
Increase the FSB by 10MHz and see if I can get into windows, if I can go back and raise the FSB again.
Once I have raised by 60MHz I stress test the system with OCCT for 1 hour whilst making sure the temps dont go above 60 degrees c
If I cant get into windows I increase the Vcore level to the next available voltage if no luck raise it again.
Once in Windows safely I can go back and raise the FSB again.

repeat the above.

Once I am at an overclock I am happy with stress test the system for atleast 6 hours with prime95 whilst monitoring the temps.

If I have a really good cpu (not all cpus of the same make are equal) this usually allows me to lower other settings to do with the motherboard because not a lot of power is needed so I can lower the southbridge and northbridge voltages but this isn't a prerequisit.

Mu current system has been overclocked at 4GHz for just over two years now


----------



## Pizza Snuffles (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand. Are you saying that under no circumstances do you increase the RAM Volt, Timings and Speed? I read a couple of Overclocking how-to guides and they said that at some point the RAM will lag behind the CPU and cause problems. That's why I increased those numbers in the first place, actually, I thought that was the problem.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You can increase the RAM speed and change the timings and voltages you just have to find that sweet spot between the RAM speed and the FSB.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It can be done but its generally a better idea to keep the ram speed as close to its original speed as possible.

I am running my ram at 1064MHz its supposed to be 1066 but I have my cpu overclocked to 4GHz


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Same thing here I'm running at 960 Mhz 5-4-4-12 2T and I'm clocked at 3.76 Ghz.


----------

